# IUI Funding



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

HI

I have had a go at 1 IUI back in Jan 07 and I have 2 to go I was wondering if anyone knew how long can I stretch the others out to as it is now April and have only lost a few pounds and I really need to lose 3 stone before I start the 2nd so I have a better chance of maybe getting pregnant, which is looking to be a lot later in the year (September) I have to start again or will the funding be still there.

Thank you

Skippy


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Skippy,

I'm afraid I dont know the answer re the funding but if you want to lose alot of weight quickly I personally would recommend lighterlife - www.lighterlife.com - I did it last year and lost 9 stone (yes 9!!) in 6 months. It isn't cheap but i did it because after having an ectopic I felt it was alot to do with my weight. I'm happy to give you more info if its something you feel you want to look into.

Take care

Kate


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Skippy,

I don't know the answer to your question either I just wanted to wish you luck and sending you lots of          

Emma xx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

hi skippy

Sorry but i don't know the answer as we don't qualify for any funding in our area.

are you going to try xenical?

good luck with your healthy eating plan
xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Skippy

if i remember you are at CARU, not sure though, anyway we are on our 3rd IUI at CARU, and the 2nd one failed in Jan 07 well i waitied till last week to start the 3rd as i had an arm operation and when i told the nurses about the op, they told me that it was ok, whenever i was ready to start the 3rd IUI i could, so perhaps give the nurses a ring and they can tell, you but in my experience, your goes then are open for a while i think, there does not seem to be a time limit then, but i'm not sure hope this helps and all the best with the weight loss.  If this IUI does not work we are going for our one and only IVF NHS in around 18 months (this is the waiting list at CARU) and i need to loose arbout 2 stone as my BMI is 28 and DH will need to loose about 4 stone, so we will be in the same boat as you if this IUI does not work?


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi

Decided to ring CARU today and ask about the funding and they said I have to have the other 2 IUI's before Jan 08, which is not a very long time to lose 3 stone as they said I would need to do my 2nd IUI in September and do the 3rd in December, I just hope I can lose as much as possible by September, also started back on Xenical and lets just see if I get any side effects like the last time.

Good luck to you all.

Skippy


----------

